# StarCraft OSX Map Troubles



## KUguy808 (Sep 9, 2003)

I just updated my StarCraft OS 9 version to OS X, but for some reason i can't save maps, edit them, or download maps from b.net. I'm stuck with the maps I have now. Is there any way to fix this?


----------



## Arden (Sep 10, 2003)

Repair or edit permissions perhaps.

To repair all permissions, use Disk Utility.  Verify then repair them
To simply fix the permissions for Starcraft, hit Cmd-Option-I (opens the Inspector) then click on the Permissions triangle.  Now select the files/folders you want to manipulate and make sure that read/write is set to you.  (You may have to select a file before you can click the triangle.)


----------



## KUguy808 (Sep 10, 2003)

Yeah... I verified and repaired all privileges, but to no avail. The error is this:

Could not open '\{MacPath02}\(name of map)' for writing

But I also can't download maps from b.net, too. Could it be because Map Editor is running in OS 9? Is there a carbonized version of map editor?

I also could not open inspector. Is it in Disk Utility?


----------



## Arden (Sep 10, 2003)

AFAIK, Staredit, as does Starcraft (the application icon), comes in 2 forms, Classic and Carbon.  Try the 1.10 patch if you didn't already.

The Inspector is almost the same as any Get Info box, except you press Cmd-Option-I (in the Finder) to open it or hold Option when you select Get Info from the menu.


----------

